# [First Month Free]BitCoin Accepted Xen VPS 2.5GB RAM 100GB HDD 4TB/1Gbps From 2.5



## shahaz (Jun 11, 2013)

*Get First Month Free For The First 10 Orders! Open a ticket after you place the order .


All VPS Are Automatically Provisioned Once Payment is Received! Get Online in No Time!

======================================
Our Xen Plans
======================================


-------------------------------------------------
XenPV01 6  VPS Per Node!!!
-------------------------------------------------

4 Equally Shared CPU Cores
2.5GB Dedicated Guaranteed RAM
100GB Disk Space
4TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Route Optimized Traffic
1Dedicated IP
SolusVM Control Panel
25Euro/Month --> 12.5Euro After Discount for First Month
Use Coupon Code "xensale"
Order Here

Payment Gateways : Paypal,Credit/Debit Cards (Via 2CO),Payza/BitCoin

We offer 7Days Money Back Guarantee!

Location : Jacksonville Network - 800 Water St.,USA
Test Your Speeds! : 208.84.135.200


Operation Systems Available :

CentOS 6.4 x86-64
CentOS 5.9 x86-64
CentOS 6.4 cPanel AutoInstaller x86-64
CentOS 5.9 Webmin/Virtualmin x86-64
Centos CloudLinux 6.4 x86-64
CentOS 6.4 Webmin/Virtualmin x86-64
Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid x86-64
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise x86-64
Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal x86-64
Ubuntu 13.04 Raring x86-64


======================================
Our OpenVZ Plans
======================================

-------------------------------------------------
OpenVZ 01
-------------------------------------------------

1CPU Core
256MB RAM
512MB RAM
5GB HDD
500GB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port
1Dedicated IP
SolusVM Control Panel Access
Price : 5Euro (Get This for 2.5Euro First Month W/ Coupon)

-------------------------------------------------
OpenVZ 02
-------------------------------------------------

2CPU Core
1GB Dedicated RAM
1.5GB Swap
10GB HDD
1TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port
1Dedicated IP
SolusVM Control Panel Access
Price : 8Euro (Get This for 4Euro First Month W/ Coupon)

-------------------------------------------------
OpenVZ 03
-------------------------------------------------

4CPU Core
2GB Dedicated RAM
2.5GB Swap
20GB HDD
2TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port
1Dedicated IP
SolusVM Control Panel Access
Price : 12Euro (Get This for 6Euro First Month W/ Coupon)


-------------------------------------------------
OpenVZ 04
-------------------------------------------------

4GB Dedicated RAM
6GB Swap
50GB HDD
5TB Bandwidth
1Gbps Port
1Dedicated IP
SolusVM Control Panel Access
Price : 25Euro (Get This for 12.5Euro First Month W/ Coupon)



Place You Orders Here


Open a ticket if you require any assistance *


----------

